# How Apple Stores rewrote the rules of retailing



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Let the flames begin.

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2011-05-18-apple-retail-stores_n.htm


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I remember thinking "that's never going to last" when I first saw one - shows what I know!


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> I remember thinking "that's never going to last" when I first saw one - shows what I know!


.. and all I could think of was, "Wow, this is awesome!"

Anyone else remember the Evian water bottles at the Genius Bar?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

While I've never used the 'Genius' Bar, it's amazing the difference in perception of it and the 'Geek Squad'.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> While I've never used the 'Genius' Bar, it's amazing the difference in perception of it and the 'Geek Squad'.


What's funny... to me... is that I actually like Mac and Apple products... but I see the Genius Bar as Geek Squad people in a better environment.

From my experiences... the Apple employees may be friendlier on-average than the Geek Squad folk I encounter... but they aren't necessarily more knowledgeable.

I went with my sister to purchase her computer... and I had to fight myself not to keep countering most things they were telling her... I didn't want to be rude, but they don't always know their product any more than other reps at other stores.

I guess the big difference is that IF Steve Jobs walked into an Apple store and heard misinformation, they would probably be fired on the spot! Whereas if a CEO of Geek Squad/Best Buy walked in, he probably wouldn't know they were giving misinformation.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I am lucky to have an Apple store about 5 minutes away. I have used the Genius bar several times and always come away happy. Last time was to fix the keyboard of a 5 year old MacBook that a dog jumped on and busted some keys. They fixed it in 5 minutes at no cost!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> While I've never used the 'Genius' Bar, it's amazing the difference in perception of it and the 'Geek Squad'.


http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/382788/just-give-them-store-credit


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> What's funny... to me... is that I actually like Mac and Apple products... but I see the Genius Bar as Geek Squad people in a better environment.


It wasn't always that way ...

Back in the early days, they were true Mac Experts... I mean, people that were hard-core, loved-Apple-even-when-they-were-swirling-the-toilet-bowl, Mac fans. It was great.

The damned iPod ruined it all ;-)


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The only thing that I really took away is that they were first to design a unique look.

Most stores that dealt in technology have always had a counter where techs are to help out on things.

Their stores are successful because their products are. More power to them but I don't see how they revolutionized retail.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I bought my iPod Touch from Amazon last fall. When my headset plug broke I took it into the local Apple store about a mile from my house. I was amazed at how busy the place was and how many red-shirt employees were running around to help people.

They didn't have a direct replacement headset so they gave me one with a built-in microphone. Very nice!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm not sure a Geek Squad tech could replace a screen on a phone or other device. The Apple store we have did that for my wife, and in only a few minutes.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> I remember thinking "that's never going to last" when I first saw one - shows what I know!


You weren't the only one: http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/01_21/b3733059.htm


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Greg Alsobrook" said:


> You weren't the only one: http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/01_21/b3733059.htm


It's funny. I think that article mentions more defunct companies than ones still in business. I'd forgotten about the Gateway stores, though I had been in one before.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> *How Apple Stores rewrote the rules of retailing*


Oh, BS! ^ 



Shades228 said:


> ...Their stores are successful because their products are. More power to them but I don't see how they revolutionized retail.


Precisely. Apple did nothing new -- nothing that many other top quality retailers haven't been doing for centuries.

There is (almost) nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick said:


> Oh, BS! ^
> 
> Precisely. Apple did nothing new -- nothing that many other top quality retailers haven't been doing for centuries.
> 
> There is (almost) nothing new under the sun.


Well, they hit the combination of great products, right sized and well placed stores, enthusiastic and knowledgeable employees (mostly), and a stick-to-it-ness (not expanding in too many directions, though pure Mac enthusiasts shudder at the effect of iPhones and Pads on store traffic), that few have shown before.

So, probably no one thing that's new, but a combo that's very rare. Can anyone think of others similar?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Nick said:


> Precisely. Apple did nothing new -- nothing that many other top quality retailers haven't been doing for centuries.


Have you ever been in an Apple store? The setup is not like anything I've ever seen in another retail establishment.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Nick said:


> Oh, BS! ^
> 
> Precisely. Apple did nothing new -- nothing that many other top quality retailers haven't been doing for centuries.
> 
> There is (almost) nothing new under the sun.


You obviously have not been in one of their stores. Where are the cash registers and drawers?

What other company makes their own software and hardware and sells them directly to the customer in their own unique brick and mortar stores? I can only think of Sony Style (which is now closed in SF) and a Bose store. :shudder:

Also not only can each store service all of their products, they can be extremely generous to their clients.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

I was looking forward to the earth ending today so we would not have to go through all the Apple Fan Boys have an orgasm the next time Steve introduces a new item.

p.s this site should really be renamed from DBS Talk to Apple Talk


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

There are several things I don't particularly like about Apple:

Computer prices too high.
Company too tight-lipped.
Won't support Adobe Flash on mobile devices.

However, I think they've done a great job with their stores and, except for absence of Flash, on their iPods, and iPads. The iTunes store is successful too.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

mutelight said:


> You obviously have not been in one of their stores. Where are the cash registers and drawers?
> 
> What other company makes their own software and hardware and sells them directly to the customer in their own unique brick and mortar stores? I can only think of Sony Style (which is now closed in SF) and a Bose store. :shudder:
> 
> Also not only can each store service all of their products, they can be extremely generous to their clients.


Store design is not revolutionizing retail. I've been in plenty of stores that are different than a normal layout of a big box store. It's not revolutionary it's just cool. The process you go through as a customer is the same as it is in any store where the average cost of something is over $300.

Go to a store like Tiffany's or Neiman Marcus and see the service you get when you go in there. High end stores have been doing retail correctly for years. Even stores like Best Buy, depending on the store, can give you the same retail experience.

Then again I've never purchased something just because I could buy it on an iPhone instead of a cash register.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

billsharpe said:


> There are several things I don't particularly like about Apple:
> 
> Computer prices too high.
> Company too tight-lipped.
> ...


High prices = high quality. 
And, loose lips sink ships! And, LSMFT!
Flash as we know it is going the way of floppy disks.

Ok, just being silly since the world as I know it didn't end a half hour ago; I have about 15 hours of unwatched good stuff on my DVRs.....though I do think Flash is dead, Jim, dead!

.
.


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> Store design is not revolutionizing retail. I've been in plenty of stores that are different than a normal layout of a big box store. It's not revolutionary it's just cool. The process you go through as a customer is the same as it is in any store where the average cost of something is over $300.
> 
> Go to a store like Tiffany's or Neiman Marcus and see the service you get when you go in there. High end stores have been doing retail correctly for years. Even stores like Best Buy, depending on the store, can give you the same retail experience.
> 
> Then again I've never purchased something just because I could buy it on an iPhone instead of a cash register.


K the registers is not the only point I made, it is the combination of the other factors.


----------

